# Oracle Database 11g , eclipse , Tabelle erstellen



## student86 (18. Sep 2012)

Guten Tag,
Ich versuche seid einigen Tagen Daten In eine Tabelle zu schreiben welche in einer Oracle Datenbank gespeichert werden . aktuell noch lokal.

Ich habe mir Oracle Database XE 11.2 installiert und dort (glaube ich) eine Datenbank angelegt.

Nun versuche ich aus eclipse eine verbindung herzustellen was anscheind auch geklappt hat.
Nun weiß ich aber nich ob das wirklich alles so i.O ist , 

Bzw: *Wie kann ich denn jetzt eine Tabelle erstellen in der Ich sagen wir mal 4 mal 4 Daten Speichern und editieren kann?*
kenn jemand eine gute Tutorial ?

Mein aktueller code: gibt keine Fehler aus und sagt Success.


```
package programm;

import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.SQLException;

public class TestOracleDb2 {
    
	public static void main(String[] argv) throws Exception 
	{          Connection connection = null;
	try {             // Load the JDBC driver
		String driverName = "oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver";
		Class.forName(driverName);              // Create a connection to the database
		String serverName = "localhost";             
		String portNumber = "1521";             
		String sid = "xe";             
		String url = "jdbc:oracle:thin:@" + serverName + ":" + portNumber + ":" + sid;
		String username = "admin";             String password = "123";
		connection = DriverManager.getConnection(url, username, password);
		System.out.println("Success");
		} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) 
		{             System.out.println("Class Not Found Error");
		}      
	} 
	}
```


----------



## SlaterB (18. Sep 2012)

allgemein lege ich persönlich mit Java keine Tabellen an, das kann man extern einrichten, mit einem SQL-Tool (könnte natürlich auch in Java geschrieben sein..),
und in normalen Java-Programmen nur mit fertigen Tabellen arbeiten,

'jdbc create table' scheint in Suchmaschinen aber auch genug zu liefern,

für die evtl. spezielle Syntax bei Oracle dürfte klar sein, wie was zu suchen ist

Zugriffe für Anlegen/ Editieren genauso Standard-Themen,
ein spezielles JBSC-Tutorial kann ich persönlich nicht vor allen empfehlen, nein,
das war dann wohl die Frage..


----------



## OSBI_Fan (27. Sep 2012)

Hallo student86,

versuch mal folgendes: 
*
Anlegen der Tabelle über den "EXCEL und CSV Import / Export" Assistenten mit dem ORACLE SQL Developer - Link:*

How to Import from Excel to Oracle with SQL Developer

Oracle SQL Developer

*Hintergrund:* Der Oracle SQL Developer ist ein kostenloses, graphisches Tool für Datenbank-Entwicklung und Datenmanipulation. Mit dem SQL Developer können aber auch Daten aus Excel-Tabellen bzw. CSV Dateien importiert und Daten aus einer Datenbank (ORACLE) in ein Excel-Spreadsheet exportiert werden.

Mit Hilfe eines intuitiven Assistenten können die Daten schnell aus der Quelle ausgewählt und in die Zieldatenbank, in diesem Fall ORACLE importiert werden.

*Importieren von Daten aus einem Excel-Spreadsheet:*


rechten Maustaste auf eine Tabelle klicken Sie in der Strukturansicht
wählen Sie "Import Data"
Wählen Sie die zu importierende Datei
wählen Sie "Spalten" "Data Types" und "DML" (Sie müssen durch jede dieser Registerkarten für diese Schaltfläche klicken, um zu arbeiten)
Klicken Sie auf "Insert"
*Alternative SQL-Entwicklungstools:*

Database Management Software Tools - DbVisualizer

RazorSQL - SQL Query Tool and SQL Editor for Mac OS X, Windows, and Linux

*CREATE TABLE-Anweisung (SQL, Oracle)*

Tutorial: Oracle SQL

Die CREATE TABLE-Anweisung dient zur Anlage von Tabellen. Sie gehört zum Sprachumfang der SQL-DDL.

*DDL – Data Definition Language Befehle zur Definition von Tabellen und anderer Datenstrukturen.*

Die vielen Optionen zur Spezifikation einer optimierten Speicherung der Daten können hier nicht aufgelistet werden, da sie äußerst umfangreich sind und zudem trotz aller Standardisierungen herstellerspezfisch ausfallen. Fast alle Info`s sind Online oder in den Online-Hilfen der verschiedenen Hersteller zu finden.

*Syntax der CREATE-TABLE·Anweisung (Auszug):*


```
<CREATE TABLE Anweisung (SQL, Oracle, Auszug)> ::=
    CREATE TABLE Tabellenname {(   <Spaltendefinition>
                              { [ , <Spaltendefinition> ]...
                              | [ , <Tabellenbedingung> ]... } ) | AS SELECT};

  <Spaltendefinition> ::=
    Spaltenname <SQL-Datentyp> [ DEFAULT <Ausdruck> ] 
                               [ <Spaltenbedingung> [ , <Spaltenbedingung> ]... ]
```
*Die Umsetzung in SQL lautet - Beispiele:*


```
-- Hier nur Spaltenbedingungen
  CREATE TABLE Lager (
    LAnr  INTEGER  CONSTRAINT lager_pk PRIMARY KEY,
    LaBez CHAR(20) CONSTRAINT lager_uk UNIQUE,
    Plz   INTEGER  DEFAULT 56137 NOT NULL);
```
Oracle Create Table Tips


```
CREATE TABLE books
( book_id            NUMBER PRIMARY KEY,
  book_name          VARCHAR2(30),
  author_name        VARCHAR2(40),
  book_isbn          VARCHAR2(20) )
TABLESPACE users;
```
Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir erst mal weiter.

Grüße
OSBI_Fan

OSBI = Open Source Business Intelligence


----------

